# Gute Internetbücher gesucht



## Pilldriver (10. April 2002)

Hi,

ich suche eine Seite in bei der man alles rund um den Computer nachschlagen kann. Wenn ihr welche kennt dann schreib sie doch mal bitte den Link dazu auf.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Cypher (10. April 2002)

hm,

so gleich "alles" ??? 

Also einen Überblick kannst du dir hier verschaffen.

http://www.glossar.de

Ansonsten, gibt es halt zu jedem Thema im Internet fast ne eigene Seite z.B. Übertakten.

Musste einfach nur die suchmaschine benutzen


----------



## Christoph (10. April 2002)

"internet für dummies"

ist nicht bös gemeint! die dummie bücher sind wirkich die besten!


----------



## Pilldriver (11. April 2002)

Danke


----------

